# Johnny Herbert Drives Red Sonja + Impressions of R8 LMS & 2011 Le Mans Crashes



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

UK contributor Martyn Pass recently had a chance to sit down with race car driver Johnny Herbert. Around the pages of Fourtitude Herbert is likely best known for his multi-year stint as an LMP1 driver during the Audi R8 era of racing in both the ALMS and Le Mans. Herbert also raced for Bentley in the R8-derived Speed 8 at Le Mans and has led a storied career in F1. 

Recently Herbert had a chance to test the 2011 Le Mans-winning #2 Audi R18 TDI. Martyn Pass caught up with the Brit following the test and has captured his driving impressions of "Red Sonja" along with his impressions of the R8 LMS that he also raced last season for United AutoSports. During the chat, Johnny also reflected on his career and his own impressions of the 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans when he was working as a correspondent for EuroSport and witnessed the two horrific crashes experienced by two of the Audi R18 TDIs in the race. Follow along below as Johnny recounts it all.

* Full Story *


----------

